# Does anyone know where the fuse is for the cigarette lighter in the 2006 altima?



## graciano418 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ive checked the interior fuse box driver side, no label for cigarette lighter, the two fuse boxes under hood, no luck  grr help me!


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

The way to check is (i know this sounds like a royal pain in the ass, but) take each fuse out and check them to see if they're blown. you can do this either with a voltometer but im not sure how, or look at the squiggly line. if it's got a hole in it, or shows sign of blackness or friedness, it's gone. get a new one a pep boys.


----------

